# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Куннилингус

## JAHolper

Заметил что нет на форуме темы, освещающей этот вопрос.
Что думаете? Плохо это, вообще, хорошо?
Никаких техник предлагать не буду, потому что, на мой взгляд, нет специальной методики, подходящей для всех девушек. У каждой свои предпочтения.

----------


## Droplya

конечно хорошо.)))))
а как иначе то.))))

----------

